# Esperienze di chi ha avuto il Covid



## Viulento (14 Luglio 2022)

Personalmente ancora non l'ho preso, ma mi incuriosirebbe sapere da chi l'ha avuto che sintomi ha manifestato, quanto gli e' durato, quante volte l'ha preso e in che periodo..


----------



## Nomaduk (14 Luglio 2022)

Viulento ha scritto:


> Personalmente ancora non l'ho preso, ma mi incuriosirebbe sapere da chi l'ha avuto che sintomi ha manifestato, quanto gli e' durato, quante volte l'ha preso e in che periodo..


33anni Non vaccinato. Lo preso a capodanno. Ho iniziato a sentire freddo dopo febbre alta per 3 giorni 38 39. Poi altre 3 giorni stabile 37.5. Non ho sentito più sapori per 10 giorni.

Non ho preso alcun farmaco a parte 3/4 grammi di vitamina c pura 100% disciolta nell'acqua o nella spremuta d'arancia.


----------



## Mika (14 Luglio 2022)

Viulento ha scritto:


> Personalmente ancora non l'ho preso, ma mi incuriosirebbe sapere da chi l'ha avuto che sintomi ha manifestato, quanto gli e' durato, quante volte l'ha preso e in che periodo..


Mia madre l'ha preso il 23 dicembre 2021, sintomi: tosse secca. Sintomi lievi. I sintomi sono durati una settimana.
Io, 25 dicembre 2021, sintomi: febbre. Sintomi lievi durati 3/4 giorni.
Mio padre, 27 dicembre, sintomi: febbre, poi incapacità di alcun movimento muscolare, debolezza altissima. Ricoverato non in TI, tre settimane. Ne è uscito devastato. Ora cammina con il bastone, sta facendo analisi cardiache a go go e ora non può fare più di 5 metri. Per andare a fare le visite ci si deve andare in auto. Un incubo.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (14 Luglio 2022)

Io preso a inizio anno. Mi è durata 20gg la positività. 3/4 giorni di febbre altissima e mal di testa pazzesco poi è passata. Dopo 3 giorni ho perso anche gusto e olfatto (cosa particolare da provare). Altra cosa è il fiato corto: avevo il fiatone anche registrando un audio su WhatsApp dopo aver fatto le scale di casa


----------



## __king george__ (14 Luglio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Mia madre l'ha preso il 23 dicembre 2021, sintomi: tosse secca. Sintomi lievi. I sintomi sono durati una settimana.
> Io, 25 dicembre 2021, sintomi: febbre. Sintomi lievi durati 3/4 giorni.
> Mio padre, 27 dicembre, sintomi: febbre, poi incapacità di alcun movimento muscolare, debolezza altissima. Ricoverato non in TI, tre settimane. Ne è uscito devastato. Ora cammina con il bastone, sta facendo analisi cardiache a go go e ora non può fare più di 5 metri. Per andare a fare le visite ci si deve andare in auto. Un incubo.





Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Io preso a inizio anno. Mi è durata 20gg la positività. 3/4 giorni di febbre altissima e mal di testa pazzesco poi è passata. Dopo 3 giorni ho perso anche gusto e olfatto (cosa particolare da provare). Altra cosa è il fiato corto: avevo il fiatone anche registrando un audio su WhatsApp dopo aver fatto le scale di casa


impossibile..è solo un raffreddore


----------



## Trumpusconi (14 Luglio 2022)

Viulento ha scritto:


> Personalmente ancora non l'ho preso, ma mi incuriosirebbe sapere da chi l'ha avuto che sintomi ha manifestato, quanto gli e' durato, quante volte l'ha preso e in che periodo..


Lo presi ad inizio 2021, chiaramente da non vaccinato perchè ancora non era aperta la campagna per la mia fascia di età.
tosse durata 3 settimane, raffreddore una settimana, febbre 3-4 giorni mai sopra i 38.
Spossatezza diffusa dopo la guarigione per un paio di mesi


----------



## hakaishin (14 Luglio 2022)

Io l’ho preso ad aprile 2022, dopo 3 dosi di vaccino.
Sintomi lievi: abbassamento della voce, un po’ di mal di gola, naso che cola e un po’ di tosse, il tutto per 3 giorni. Sono stato positivo per 12 giorni, uno strazio non poter uscire essendo completamente sano.


----------



## Route66 (14 Luglio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Mia madre l'ha preso il 23 dicembre 2021, sintomi: tosse secca. Sintomi lievi. I sintomi sono durati una settimana.
> Io, 25 dicembre 2021, sintomi: febbre. Sintomi lievi durati 3/4 giorni.
> Mio padre, 27 dicembre, sintomi: febbre, poi incapacità di alcun movimento muscolare, debolezza altissima. Ricoverato non in TI, tre settimane. Ne è uscito devastato. Ora cammina con il bastone, sta facendo analisi cardiache a go go e ora non può fare più di 5 metri. Per andare a fare le visite ci si deve andare in auto. Un incubo.


Azz.... quanti anni ha tuo padre se posso?


----------



## hakaishin (14 Luglio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> impossibile..è solo un raffreddore


Adesso è un raffreddore normale. Piaccia o no.
E prima non era comunque ebola, già partiamo da questo.


----------



## gabri65 (14 Luglio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Io l’ho preso ad aprile 2022, dopo 3 dosi di vaccino.
> Sintomi lievi: abbassamento della voce, un po’ di mal di gola, naso che cola e un po’ di tosse, il tutto per 3 giorni. Sono stato positivo per 12 giorni, uno strazio non poter uscire essendo completamente sano.



Impossibile ... dopo la prima ne dovevamo uscire


----------



## __king george__ (14 Luglio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Adesso è un raffreddore normale. Piaccia o no.
> E prima non era comunque ebola, già partiamo da questo.


i sintomi descritti sopra non sono da raffreddore

se una persona anziana lo prende non è come quando prende il raffredore

se io ho il raffreddore non sono cosi preoccupato di stare vicino ai miei genitori e di attaccarglielo mentre se ho il covid si

non diciamo fesserie su..


----------



## Alkampfer (14 Luglio 2022)

io e la mia ragazza, entrambi non vaccinati, preso a gennaio 2022,
lei febbre per qualche giorno a 37/38. curata con integratori.
io febbre 1 giorno a 38 e basta. stanchezza e dolori al petto. curato con idrossiclorochina, integratori, aspirina e antibiotico.
io poi ho avuto un po di tosse per almeno un mesetto.


----------



## nik10jb (14 Luglio 2022)

Viulento ha scritto:


> Personalmente ancora non l'ho preso, ma mi incuriosirebbe sapere da chi l'ha avuto che sintomi ha manifestato, quanto gli e' durato, quante volte l'ha preso e in che periodo..


Sono uscito dall'isolamento venerdì scorso. 10 giorni di positività. Ho avuto un giorno la febbre abbastanza alta (tra i 38,2 e i 39,3) e un giorno febbre molto bassa (oscillava intorno ai 37,a volte 36,8, altre 37,2). E poi basta, nessun altro sintomo. Dopo sei giorni ho iniziato a fare sport intorno a casa. Fortunatamente ho spazio quindi ho potuto anche correre. Dopo 10 giorni ero negativo.

PS : sono non vaccinato


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (14 Luglio 2022)

Viulento ha scritto:


> Personalmente ancora non l'ho preso, ma mi incuriosirebbe sapere da chi l'ha avuto che sintomi ha manifestato, quanto gli e' durato, quante volte l'ha preso e in che periodo..



preso quest'inverno, mal di testa e mal di occhi la sera, tampone positivo (anche la mia ragazza ma lei proprio zero sintomi). La mattina ero già al 100%.


----------



## Mika (14 Luglio 2022)

Route66 ha scritto:


> Azz.... quanti anni ha tuo padre se posso?


76 anni, prima viveva normalmente, con i soliti acciacchi dell'età. Ora si muove un triplo più lentamente, tanto che deve usare il bastone dentro casa anche per andare dal salotto alla cucina.


----------



## Butcher (14 Luglio 2022)

Preso ad aprile di quest'anno. Un raffreddore di qualche giorno e tanti soldi a lavoro persi per nulla.


----------



## princeps (14 Luglio 2022)

preso qualche mese fa, vomito e febbre per qualche giorno
no tosse e no raffredore

a onor del vero ho ancora un leggero fastidio al petto (?)


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (14 Luglio 2022)

Preso a dicembre 2019 (non ufficiale in quanto ancora non era noto in Italia,ma sono sicuro si trattasse di covid) da mio zio che era appena uscito dalla sala operatoria e che da giorni manifestava febbre,diarrea e pizzicore alla gola (che i medici non riuscivano a capire da dove arrivasse,tanto è vero che all'inizio pensavano a qualcosa andato male durante l'operazione e per due settimane hanno ritardato le dimissioni).

Poi tra marzo e aprile 2022,positività durata una settimana.
Under40 e non vaccinato.
Sintomi solo un leggero mal di gola che mi faceva tossire. Non era vera e propria tosse ma tosse per cercare di rimuovere qualcosa dalla gola (non saprei come spiegarlo diversamente  )


----------



## hakaishin (14 Luglio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> i sintomi descritti sopra non sono da raffreddore
> 
> se una persona anziana lo prende non è come quando prende il raffredore
> 
> ...


Perché ormai c’è la fissazione. Continuando così tra 40 anni sarete ancora lì a fissarvi col covid. Avessero fatto così dopo la spagnola non esisterebbe più la civiltà.
Il covid è stato un virus tosto si, che ha colpito male solo una determinata categoria di persone ovviamente con qualche eccezione. Cosa che capita, seppur in maniera minore con l’influenza normale.
Ad oggi è un’influenza ma non lo si vuole ammettere


----------



## Kayl (14 Luglio 2022)

L’hanno avuto la mia migliore amica e i suoi genitori, la madre stava anche facendo la chemio. Lei 38 di febbre due giorni, il padre 38 idem, la madre ha avuto il raffreddore.


----------



## Marilson (14 Luglio 2022)

la mia ragazza e' testata positiva oggi, test rapido con linea blandissima. Ha solo un pizzicore alla gola e appena appena un po' di tosse. Io ormai credo di essere proprio immune visto che sono stato a contatto ripetutamente con positivi e non l'ho mai preso.


----------



## chicagousait (14 Luglio 2022)

Novembre/Dicembre 2020

Papà è stato il primo a manifestare sintomi, febbre a 38. Per due sere; la mattina del terzo giorno abbiamo chiamato il 118 perchè non riusciva a respirare. Portato via con tampone subito positivo. Trafila tra pronto soccorso, pneumologia, reparto covid, terapia intensiva e intubazione. Dopo 20 giorni dal tampone positivo ci hanno chiamato comunicandoci che era morto. La polmonite da covid non gli ha dato scampo.
Per tutta la sua permanenza in ospedale e fino a quando è stato cosciente, le sue chiamate duravano al massimo 10 secondi perchè aveva fame di aria. Ricordiamo benissimo il suono dei macchinari di sottofondo. Quando ci hanno chiamato per dirci che lo avrebbero intubato, secondo me, e nessuno mi farà mai cambiare idea, lui ha capito che non ci avrebbe mai più rivisto.

Io ho avuto la febbre a 38, positiva dopo il secondo tampone. Con la febbre ho avuto inappetenza per tipo una settimana, perdita di gusto e olfatto che sono stati recuperati nel giro di 3 giorni.

Mia madre ha avuto solo la tosse come sintomo, che si è portata per 3-4 mesi. Positiva già al primo tampone. Dopo 3 tamponi, risultava ancora positiva quando ha avuto il via libera.

Mio fratello un giorno di febbre a 37.5, inappetenza e perdita di gusto e olfatto. Positivo già al primo tampone.


Ci siamo chiusi in casa l'11 novembre e siamo usciti la prima volta il 22 dicembre. Considerato il fatto che si era ancora in zora rossa all'epoca, ci siamo fatti ben più di 42 giorni di isolamento.

Tutti e tre siamo tridosati, madre in fremente attesa per potersi fare la quarta dose. Mai più preso


----------



## Devil man (14 Luglio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> impossibile..è solo un raffreddore


Cit. con il lockdown non ti contagi
Cit. con i banchi a rotelle non ti contagi
Cit. distanziati 2 metri uno dall'altro non ti contagi
Cit. con il vaccino non ti contagi
Cit. con le mascherine ( stracci sul viso ) non ti contagi
Cit. con 4 vaccini non ti contagi

vuoi che continui ?


----------



## AntaniPioco (14 Luglio 2022)

Sono stato positivo per quasi 20 giorni a gennaio.
Febbricola per una settimana (37.3-37.5, mai oltre), più che altro mal di gola e tosse fortissima durata almeno un mese, e per passare totalmente ci ha messo 2 mesi. Tra l'altro lo sforzo della tosse mi aveva fatto venire un dolore intercostale a livello dello sterno che per passare ci ha messo un paio di mesi anche questo.

Niente di diverso da altre influenze avute in passato comunque


----------



## Devil man (14 Luglio 2022)

la mia esperienza è che una influenza mi mette al tappeto, il covid no

non ho fatto nessun vaccino covid


----------



## __king george__ (14 Luglio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Cit. con il lockdown non ti contagi
> Cit. con i banchi a rotelle non ti contagi
> Cit. distanziati 2 metri uno dall'altro non ti contagi
> Cit. con il vaccino non ti contagi
> ...


ti rispondo

1) ti contagi meno è logico..se hai meno contatti (con Omicron ha meno senso logicamente)

2)fu una boiata effettivamente 

3) probabilmente con Delta era vero...purtroppo con Omicron meno

4) assolutamente vero con Delta...fa poco con Omicron (moooolto poco)

5)questa è verissima..le mascherine "giuste" portate in modo adeguato proteggono piu di ogni altra cosa 

6)vedi 4 (in realtà comunque dalla terza dose in avanti hanno detto chiaramente che il vaccino è per la protezine dalle forme gravi piu che dal contagio)


----------



## __king george__ (14 Luglio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Cit. con il lockdown non ti contagi
> Cit. con i banchi a rotelle non ti contagi
> Cit. distanziati 2 metri uno dall'altro non ti contagi
> Cit. con il vaccino non ti contagi
> ...


non avrà messo al tappeto te ma sai quanti ne ha messi? a meno che non vivi su marte è impossibile tu non lo sappia  

la polio (che non paragono ma è per capirsi) nel 90% dei casi non faceva assolutamente nulla...il problema è che quei pochi sfortunati che per qualche motivo aveva una reazione forte erano fottuti (li sul serio)


----------



## Devil man (14 Luglio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ti rispondo
> 
> 1) ti contagi meno è logico..se hai meno contatti (con Omicron ha meno senso logicamente)
> 
> ...


Dimenticato il green pass altra boiata


----------



## Cataldinho (14 Luglio 2022)

Ho preso credo, omicron 2. Triplo dosato, covid preso a marzo scorso, a circa 2 mesi e mezzo dalla terza dose di vaccino. Al martedì sera iniziarono un po di blandi sintomi da raffreddore. Il mercoledì mi sentivo un po stordito, ma stavo comunque bene, verso sera ho iniziato a sentire brividi da febbre e mio sentivo stanco, tanto che andai a letto già alle 21 circa. Quando mi vengono i brividi di solito ho febbre già intorno ai 38, e senza misurare presi del paracetamolo. Ho dormito da schifo, durante la notte la febbre sarà sicuramente salita intorno ai 39, mi sentivo molto accaldato, stanco, ma non con sensazione di stordimento da febbre alta. Intorno alle 6 misuro temperatura, 39.5. Prendo altro paracetamolo, e dopo un po la febbre è scesa a 37.5/37.2, non è mai più risalita. Temperatura rimasta stabile sui 37,2 per 5-6 giorni, ma continuando a prendere tachipirina. Nessuna perdita di olfatto o gusto. Un lievissimo accenno di raffreddore e mal di gola, ma durato si e no 2 giorni a cavallo del picco febbrile. Un po di debolezza da influenza classica, ma nulla di più. Nessun mal di testa. Ho lavorato al pc regolarmente.
Negativizzato ai 10 giorni.

Forse sono andato un po lungo, ma era per cercare di descrivere l'esperienza in modo più dettagliato.


----------



## UDG (14 Luglio 2022)

Preso a novembre 2020 mancanza di gusto e olfatto e rimasto positivo quasi un mese. Ripreso due settimane per 5 giorni vaccinato con due dosi solo leggero mal di gola e raffreddore


----------



## bmb (14 Luglio 2022)

La mia ragazza è positiva da qualche giorno, ora ne sta uscendo. Sintomi: un giorno di febbre a 39,5, tosse forte, raffreddore, mal di testa, a tratti nausea e vomito. Siamo stati in vacanza insieme, io sono negativo (mai preso ancora).


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Luglio 2022)

Appena passato, quasi asintomatico. Solo un raffreddore di due giorni e un po' di stanchezza.
In famiglia prima di me quasi tutti con raffreddore e un po' di tosse, no febbre, ma non avevano fatto il tampone.
Uno zio raffreddore, mal di gola e 38 di febbre per un giorno.

Nel 2020 nel periodo peggiore l'hanno preso una zia e un amico, morti entrambi con polmonite bilaterale che ha disintegrato i polmoni. Le lastre della zia erano horror.


----------



## evideon (14 Luglio 2022)

Viulento ha scritto:


> Personalmente ancora non l'ho preso, ma mi incuriosirebbe sapere da chi l'ha avuto che sintomi ha manifestato, quanto gli e' durato, quante volte l'ha preso e in che periodo..


Preso volontariamente e durato complessivamente tre giorni.

Personalmente lo valuto molto meno severo di una normale influenza.

Curato con aspiriva, pochissimo cortisone e perfumi.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (14 Luglio 2022)

Mia madre l'ha preso due volte nel giro di un mese (aprile e poi maggio), tre dosi fatte di pzifer (la terza a febbraio). La prima volta classici sintomi influenzali pesanti, tosse, mal di gola e febbre alta in alcuni momenti del giorno.

Le cure moment act due volte al giorno + vitamina C e gargarismi col colluttorio a base di clorexidina. Stessa roba che ho sempre fatto per l'influenza in pratica.
Solo una volta ha preso tachipirina quando la febbre era salita sui 39. I primi 3 giorni era uno straccio, poi altri 3 di convalescenza fino a completa guarigione.

La seconda volta molto più leggera, tosse e febbre stavolta sempre sui 38, anche qui, sempre vitamina c e moment act e colluttorio.

Mia madre ha 59 anni.

Da qualche giorno l'ha preso pure mio padre, lui mal di gola forte e febbre, niente tosse però. Stesse cure di mia madre.

Mi padre 66 anni, tre dosi. Due dosi di moderna e una di pzifer


Io l'unico senza vaccino ad ora sono il solo che non ha preso niente, o meglio non sono mai stato sintomatico, il tampone non l'ho fatto, quindi può essere che l'abbia preso comunque.


----------



## Milanforever26 (14 Luglio 2022)

Viulento ha scritto:


> Personalmente ancora non l'ho preso, ma mi incuriosirebbe sapere da chi l'ha avuto che sintomi ha manifestato, quanto gli e' durato, quante volte l'ha preso e in che periodo..


Preso a gennaio, 2 giorni febbre molto alta poi nulla.. Dopo 4 giorni non avevo più nulla


----------



## emamilan99 (14 Luglio 2022)

Viulento ha scritto:


> Personalmente ancora non l'ho preso, ma mi incuriosirebbe sapere da chi l'ha avuto che sintomi ha manifestato, quanto gli e' durato, quante volte l'ha preso e in che periodo..


Mio padre è stato ricoverato proprio ad inizio pandemia, a marzo 2020.. quell'esperienza, quei 6 giorni in ospedale lo hanno decisamente segnato..


----------



## jumpy65 (14 Luglio 2022)

Marzo 2020 febbre anche alta e molto variabile per due settimane con dolori muscolari ovunque, praticamente a letto. Perdita di gusto e olfatto unito a debolezza e febbriciattola per un mese e mezzo


----------



## Sam (14 Luglio 2022)

Viulento ha scritto:


> Personalmente ancora non l'ho preso, ma mi incuriosirebbe sapere da chi l'ha avuto che sintomi ha manifestato, quanto gli e' durato, quante volte l'ha preso e in che periodo..


Io sono ancora positivo, e sono "malato" da lunedì.
Sintomi:

febbre lieve (38 solo il primo giorno, poi fissa sui 37, oggi nemmeno quello. Ultima misurazione poco fa: 36.4);
forte mal di gola;
tosse, per giunta non bronchiale. Non secca, ma nemmeno grassa. Una via di mezzo, in fase di maturazione. Riesco a espellere catarro, ma non con la semplicità di una tosse completamente grassa;
Leggeri dolori muscolari alla schiena, ma solo i primi due giorni;
voce bassa e raucedine.
Come ho detto in un altro topic: quando ero fumatore e mi beccavo le bronchiti stavo decisamente peggio.
Le uniche differenze sono il mal di gola, un po' più forte di un normale raffreddore, e la febbre che anziché durare mezza giornata come al solito è durata quattro giorni. Ma con valori talmente bassi da sembrare irrisori.

Tra l'altro questa mattina in farmacia a fare il tampone c'eravamo io e un'altra signora. Entrambi positivi.
La signora stava addirittura meglio di me, perché era completamente asintomatica. Neanche se n'era accorta di avere il COVID.


----------



## Super_Lollo (14 Luglio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Mia madre l'ha preso il 23 dicembre 2021, sintomi: tosse secca. Sintomi lievi. I sintomi sono durati una settimana.
> Io, 25 dicembre 2021, sintomi: febbre. Sintomi lievi durati 3/4 giorni.
> Mio padre, 27 dicembre, sintomi: febbre, poi incapacità di alcun movimento muscolare, debolezza altissima. Ricoverato non in TI, tre settimane. Ne è uscito devastato. Ora cammina con il bastone, sta facendo analisi cardiache a go go e ora non può fare più di 5 metri. Per andare a fare le visite ci si deve andare in auto. Un incubo.



Scrivilo grande come una casa.


----------



## RickyB83 (14 Luglio 2022)

38 anni. Vaccinato. Preso con sintomi proprio il giorno dello scudetto domenica 22 maggio. Sono andato a festeggiare in duomo. Ho scoperto il giorno dopo col test di averlo. Ho perso il giro in bus scoperto. Sintomi pesanti. 39.5 di febbre. Tosse mal di gola. Dolori per 2 giorni alla schiena fortissimi. Negativo in 7 giorni però ho portato dietro tosse per circa 2 settimane. Insomma non è stata una passeggiata


----------



## kekkopot (14 Luglio 2022)

Viulento ha scritto:


> Personalmente ancora non l'ho preso, ma mi incuriosirebbe sapere da chi l'ha avuto che sintomi ha manifestato, quanto gli e' durato, quante volte l'ha preso e in che periodo..


Ti dico solo che ho avuto raffreddori peggiori.

Vaccinato, sintomi simil-raffreddore, febbre tra i 38 e 38,5°,congestione nasale, cefalea e tosse.


----------



## davidsdave80 (14 Luglio 2022)

Preso a marzo... 2 dosi pfizer e 1 moderna..
38 di febbre mal di gola, dolori muscolari
linfonodi sotto il mento gonfi e , ancora adesso , ho degli strascichi.a livello laringoiatrico, magari gia sottofondo presenti, ma che il covid ha attivato. Mortacci loro, Wuhan e compagnia.. non certo i pipistrelli.. speriamo che continui ad abbassare la sua "forza". Il papa di una mia collega e in terapia intensiva, causa covid ( ha 80 anni)


----------



## rossonerosud (14 Luglio 2022)

44 anni, preso a ottobre 2020, quindi da non vaccinato. Non è stata una passeggiata. Febbre a 38,5 / 39 durante la notte, fiato corto, stanchezza, peso sullo stomaco e nessuna voglia di mangiare.


----------



## Andrea89 (14 Luglio 2022)

Sono positivo da lunedì, avevo solo dolori muscolari poi il martedì (giorno in cui ho fatto il tampone) ho iniziato ad avere febbre tra 37.3 fino a 38 nei giorni successivi. Naso chiuso da ieri, adesso mi sento meglio e non ho febbre ma immagino che questa sera risalirà.
Sono vaccinato con 3 dosi moderna, l'ultima fatta a gennaio.


----------



## gabri65 (14 Luglio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Scrivilo grande come una casa.



Eddai.


----------



## ILMAGO (14 Luglio 2022)

Credo di averlo preso due volte. 
Ero vaccinato.
La prima ormai nel 2021, la più tosta: per 5-6 giorni febbre e mal di gola fortissimo, mai provato un mal di gola così forte. Difficoltà anche a dormire. 
L’ultima un mese fa, credo Omicron. Nausea, vomito, diarrea, febbre oltre i 38. Zero mal di gola a sto giro. Ma Debolezza clamorosa, durata direi 3-4 giorni circa.


----------



## numero 3 (14 Luglio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> i sintomi descritti sopra non sono da raffreddore
> 
> se una persona anziana lo prende non è come quando prende il raffredore
> 
> ...



Non ti arrendi vero?
È così dura tornare alla normalità?
Non hai guadagnato abbastanza sulle mascherine?
Non scrivere fesserie che è meglio


----------



## Marco T. (14 Luglio 2022)

Io lo preso a marzo 2022, vaccinato tre volte e trapiantato renale 46 anni. Un giorno di febbre 39, un po’ di mal di gola e tosse lievissima per quattro settimane. Sono risultato positivo tre settimane esatto. Mia moglie 47 anni sana come un pesce 10 giorni di stanchezza e 4 di mal di testa. A Novembre 21 invece lo ha preso mia sorella e buona anima di mio cognato. Entrambi in terapia intensiva mia sorella dopo tre settimane di terapia intensiva e 6 settimane di ospedale adesso si sta riprendendo lentamente. Mio cognato purtroppo 53 anni non c’è la fatta dopo 4 settimane in terapia intensiva ed intubato


----------



## __king george__ (14 Luglio 2022)

numero 3 ha scritto:


> Non ti arrendi vero?
> È così dura tornare alla normalità?
> Non hai guadagnato abbastanza sulle mascherine?
> Non scrivere fesserie che è meglio


eh? ma che stai farfugliando?


----------



## __king george__ (14 Luglio 2022)

Marco T. ha scritto:


> Io lo preso a marzo 2022, vaccinato tre volte e trapiantato renale 46 anni. Un giorno di febbre 39, un po’ di mal di gola e tosse lievissima per quattro settimane. Sono risultato positivo tre settimane esatto. Mia moglie 47 anni sana come un pesce 10 giorni di stanchezza e 4 di mal di testa. A Novembre 21 invece lo ha preso mia sorella e buona anima di mio cognato. Entrambi in terapia intensiva mia sorella dopo tre settimane di terapia intensiva e 6 settimane di ospedale adesso si sta riprendendo lentamente. Mio cognato purtroppo 53 anni non c’è la fatta dopo 4 settimane in terapia intensiva ed intubato


è morto per un raffreddore a quanto dicono sopra...


----------



## morokan (14 Luglio 2022)

Viulento ha scritto:


> Personalmente ancora non l'ho preso, ma mi incuriosirebbe sapere da chi l'ha avuto che sintomi ha manifestato, quanto gli e' durato, quante volte l'ha preso e in che periodo..


l'ho preso nel dicembre 19, quando ancora da noi non si sapeva cosa fosse, e veniva dichiarato come polmonite anomala, 2 cicli di antibiotici per uscirne, saturazione pessima radiografia ai polmoni d'urgenza, avevo 57 anni sano come un pesce, mai avuto problemi, gusto e olfatto perso per una 20 di giorni, preso un ulteriore volte in gennaio dello scorso anno, come se fosse una normale influenza, ma la prima volta mi ha lasciato il segno, da allora la mia capacità polmonare si è ridotta di parecchio.


----------



## gabri65 (14 Luglio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> eh? ma che stai farfugliando?



Sta farfugliando che sembra a qualcuno dia soddisfazione constatare quando delle persone sono state male.

Adesso sembra una cosa molto più leggera. Perciò passiamo oltre, grazie.


----------



## fabri47 (14 Luglio 2022)

Premetto che non ho mai fatto tamponi, anche perchè faccio smartworking. Nell'ultimo periodo, tra aprile e maggio, ho avuto due tonsilliti guarite con antibiotici e antinfiammatori, mentre lo scorso anno quando mia madre si è vaccinata, il giorno dopo mi sono svegliato con una fronte che bolliva poi dopo qualche minuto è passato tutto.


----------



## __king george__ (14 Luglio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> *Sta farfugliando che sembra a qualcuno dia soddisfazione constatare quando delle persone sono state male.*
> 
> Adesso sembra una cosa molto più leggera. Perciò passiamo oltre, grazie.


ragazzi ma siete seri o fate finta? 

se si parla di malattia xyz e uno dice che non è nulla e io rispondo dicendo che c'è gente che è stata male (conferme anche in questo topic) è per dire che non è vero che non è nulla

allora se uno mi dice che fumare fa male e che conosce varie persone morte di tumore ai polmoni che dovrei dirgli che gli da soddisfazione constatare che ci sono delle persone morte? ma che ragionamento è su...


----------



## pazzomania (14 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Premetto che non ho mai fatto tamponi, anche perchè faccio smartworking. Nell'ultimo periodo, tra aprile e maggio, ho avuto due tonsilliti guarite con antibiotici e antinfiammatori, mentre lo scorso anno quando mia madre si è vaccinata, il giorno dopo mi sono svegliato con una fronte che bolliva poi dopo qualche minuto è passato tutto.



Solo chi sta male e deve per forza stare a casa dal lavoro, oppure viceversa chi non ha voglia di andare a lavorare e cerca un bel tampone positivo, può andare nel 2022 a farsi il tampone in farmacia secondo me.

Se pensi di essere positivo, ti metti chirurgica sotto FFP2, e cerchi di non sputare in faccia alla gente.

Serve un pò di buon senso, non siamo più a marzo 2020.

A me in farmacia non mi hanno mai visto a fare tamponi.


----------



## gabri65 (14 Luglio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ragazzi ma siete seri o fate finta?
> 
> se si parla di malattia xyz e uno dice che non è nulla e io rispondo dicendo che c'è gente che è stata male (conferme anche in questo topic) è per dire che non è vero che non è nulla
> 
> allora se uno mi dice che fumare fa male e che conosce varie persone morte di tumore ai polmoni che dovrei dirgli che gli da soddisfazione constatare che ci sono delle persone morte? ma che ragionamento è su...



Sì, sono state male, abbiamo capito.

Porteremo mascherine tutta la vita e ci facciamo i vaccini, da bravi. C'è altro?


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (14 Luglio 2022)

primavera 2020 mia moglie preso secco mancato poco all ospedale io un giorno con campri fortissimi alle gambe e un po di malavoglia ma nulla più figli nulla nessuno vaccinato
poi figli e moglie vaccino
capodanno 21/22 moglie altro giro sempre secco ma con meno strascichi post io la mattina sveglio con congiuntivite importante durata due giorni e sparita di colpo come venuta figli con mezzi raffreddori e dissenteria per una figlia
maggio 22 post festeggiamenti un bel mal di gola con fatica pure a deglutire per 4/5 giorni
tutte le volte usato solo froben e un po di collirio


----------



## fabri47 (14 Luglio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Solo chi sta male e deve per forza stare a casa dal lavoro, oppure viceversa chi non ha voglia di andare a lavorare e cerca un bel tampone positivo, può andare nel 2022 a farsi il tampone in farmacia secondo me.
> 
> *Se pensi di essere positivo, ti metti chirurgica sotto FFP2, e cerchi di non sputare in faccia alla gente.*
> 
> ...


Preciso che le volte che ho avuto il dolore alle tonsille sono rimasto a casa e sono uscito una volta guarito. Ed aggiungo che, forse, non era neanche covid visto che tendo assai a prendere questo sintomo. Più dubbioso, invece, quando ho avuto la breve febbricciola dopo che mia madre si era vaccinata, forse ero asintomatico, boh, comunque durò una mattinata.


----------



## Jino (14 Luglio 2022)

Marzo 2021, un giorno di mal di gola e febbre a 37.5, tanta stanchezza anche solo ad andare in bagno e tornare sul divano , passata dopo 5 giorni, sono rimasto positivo 23 giorni.


----------



## __king george__ (14 Luglio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Sì, sono state male, abbiamo capito.
> 
> Porteremo mascherine tutta la vita e ci facciamo i vaccini, da bravi. C'è altro?


io non detto di portare le mascherine e i vaccini calma

se uno mi dice che le mascherino non funzionano dice una sciocchezza..è come dire che 2+2 fa 5...se si trasmette per le vie aeree come può non funzionare?

al limite si può dire che in questo momento il gioco non vale la candela mentre con Delta si

sui vaccini in questo momento è una scelta personale perchè tanto prevengono poco o nulla il contagio quindi anche io sare contro l'obbligo (che infatti non c'è)

il fatto è che è fortemente interconnesso questo virus non so se l'avete capito..a causa di altissima trasmissibilità

fosse come l'hiv per me potreste anche trombare allegramente tutti senza preservativo tanto mica me l'attaccate..sembra che questo punto sfugga e che uno voglia che l'altro si vaccini o porti la mascherina per dispetto ahahahahaah (all'epoca con Delta intendo)


----------



## pazzomania (14 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Preciso che le volte che ho avuto il dolore alle tonsille sono rimasto a casa e sono uscito una volta guarito. Ed aggiungo che, forse, non era neanche covid visto che tendo assai a prendere questo sintomo. Più dubbioso, invece, quando ho avuto la breve febbricciola dopo che mia madre si era vaccinata, forse ero asintomatico, boh, comunque durò una mattinata.



Si si, hai fatto benissimo.

Quando uno ha un sospetto, se ha 2 dita di cervello fa di tutto per non arrecare danno a nessuno, che non si sa mai.

Io purtroppo non potevo permettermi di stare a casa dal lavoro, non per me, ma per gli altri, cosi non sono andato mai alla ricerca del tampone positivo per farmi una bella mutua pagata.

Ma oggi, è inutile chiudersi in casa per ogni cosa, prudenza e via.

Tanto qualunque essere umano non ha scampo dal covid, se non lo prende da te lo prenderà da qualcun altro

Prudenza e rispetto si, come ho detto, ma con logica.


----------



## Kaw (14 Luglio 2022)

Il Covid è entrato in casa nostra a gennaio 2022, praticamente quando ci fu la mega ondata invernale.
Io, mia madre e mio padre non vaccinati, mio fratello all'epoca vaccinato con doppio dose da meno di 4 mesi.
Fu mia madre (55 anni) a prenderlo per prima, febbre alta, dolori muscolari e articolari. 
Controllavamo sempre la saturazione, mai scesa dotto i 94. Dopo il primo giorno di febbre alta, la febbra iniziava a scendere, e dopo due giorni era pienamente sotto controllo assumendo gli antiinfiammatori.
Altri sintomi come mal di gola e raffreddore.
Incredibilmente, nessuno di noi si contagiò, nemmeno mio padre che le dorme accanto.
Dopo 10 giorni era negativa. 

Circa due settimane dopo, fu mio fratello a prenderlo. Lui lavora in palestra.
Poca febbre, ma tantissima tosse e mal di gola. Niente di più.

Fu poi io a manifestare i sintomi, subito dopo il tampone arrivò un febbrone da cavallo. Una notte assurda, non ho misurato la febbre perchè non riuscivo, ma sarà stata sui 39-40.
Antinfiammatori, una sudata devastante e il giorno dopo era come se lo avessi espulso. Qualche giorno dopo arrivò il raffreddore, ho tipo consumato il pacco intero perchè non riuscivo a smettere di soffiarmi il naso.
Mai mal di gola, nè tosse.

Poi arrivò mio padre, 65 anni, diabetico e iperteso.
Febbre alta che non scendeva nemmeno dopo dosi molto abbondanti di tachipirina e brufen, saturazione sotto i 90.
Va in ospedale dove viene diagnosticata un inizio di polmonite bilaterale. Cominciava a stare davvero male.
Gli fanno una flebo, cortisone e antinfiammatori, una pozione miracolosa perchè dopo 24 ore era rinato.
Tre giorni dopo viene dimesso perchè clinicamente guarito dal Covid.

Non faccio del mio caso un esempio, perchè ognuno è diverso, e immagino che il virus del 2021 fosse molto diverso dal quello del 2020. E anche le cure nel frattempo sono migliorate.
Mi dispiace molto per coloro che sono stati molto male e hanno perso un loro caro.
Penso che c'entri molto anche la fortuna, e come il tuo corpo reagisce all'infezione.
Se il tuo sistema immunitario funziona correttamente, il virus viene sconfitto abbastanza facilmente, se qualcosa si inceppa chissà per quale diavolo di motivo, è capace di non mollarti più...


----------



## Now i'm here (14 Luglio 2022)

innanzitutto condoglianze ha chi ha perso famigliari per covid. 

la mia esperienza: gennaio 2020 (quando ancora non si sapeva nulla), mio papà si prende una febbre altissima con brividi mai provati prima, non mangia per qualche giorno, e dopo 2-3 giorni di letto chiamiamo l'ambulanza, lo ricoverano, si fa 1 mese di ospedale con 3 giorni di terapia intensiva con 1 giorno di dialisi di 24 ore, più varie sacche di trasfusioni di sangue perchè era arrivato in ospedale completamente disidratato (in quei giorni non aveva ne mangiato ne bevuto, ma continuava a prendere le pastiglie per il cuore, che nel frattempo gli hanno fatto sballare tutti i valori del sangue). 
dopo le dimissioni ci ha messo MESI per recuperare un forma fisica decente dato che in 1 mese di ospedale è calato almeno 15 kg, il tono muscolare se n'era andato, e abbiamo dovuto comprargli una sedia a rotelle dato che non riusciva più nemmeno a stare in piedi. 
poi tra fisioterapia e esercizi adesso direi che è in uno stato accettabile anche se non riesce più a stare in piedi/camminare per periodi prolungati. 

io e mia mamma nelle settimane che lo andavamo a trovare in ospedale abbiamo avuto dei raffreddori "strani" (a mia mamma dolori muscolari e herpes, mentre a me il naso colava manco fosse un rubinetto e ho perso olfatto e sapori per 4-5 giorni), ma pensavamo fosse lo stress per quello che era appena successo a mio padre. 

mio fratello nulla all'epoca. 

adesso, 15 giorni fa mio fratello si è contagiato da un collega al lavoro, mal di gola, febbre, poca tosse, già dopo 3 giorni non aveva più nulla. 
nel frattempo ha contagiato i nostri genitori: tosse mio papà, febbre per 3 giorni mia mamma, ora sono entrambi negativi. 

io per ora (facendo gli scongiuri) nulla.


----------



## gabri65 (14 Luglio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> io non detto di portare le mascherine e i vaccini calma
> 
> se uno mi dice che le mascherino non funzionano dice una sciocchezza..è come dire che 2+2 fa 5...se si trasmette per le vie aeree come può non funzionare?
> 
> ...



A me basterebbe che la gente la piantasse di enfatizzare qualcosa che adesso è gestibile come un raffeddore. Mi sono rotto le [email protected] di portare le mascherine con 35 gradi tutto il giorno. Eh sì, perché sul lavoro mi tocca portarle, caro amico. E finché c'è gente che abbaia al pericolo, qualcuno ci marcia sopra. Negli altri stati dove hanno allentato le misure si sono rincretiniti forse?


----------



## hakaishin (14 Luglio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Sta farfugliando che sembra a qualcuno dia soddisfazione constatare quando delle persone sono state male.
> 
> Adesso sembra una cosa molto più leggera. Perciò passiamo oltre, grazie.


Praticamente ci rimangono male se gli si fa constatare che il virus si è affievolito e sta seguendo il suo naturale corso. Ma ti immagini la gente avesse agito così durante la spagnola? Mi viene da piangere o da ridere vedi tu..


----------



## gabri65 (14 Luglio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Praticamente ci rimangono male se gli si fa constatare che il virus si è affievolito e sta seguendo il suo naturale corso. Ma ti immagini la gente avesse agito così durante la spagnola? Mi viene da piangere o da ridere vedi tu..



Quello che mi fa scoppiare le giugulari è che credono che godiamo quando qualcuno sta male, quando poi a me sembra proprio l'inverso, fanno partire le sirene quando viene fuori un caso.


----------



## hakaishin (15 Luglio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Quello che mi fa scoppiare le giugulari è che credono che godiamo quando qualcuno sta male, quando poi a me sembra proprio l'inverso, fanno partire le sirene quando viene fuori un caso.


Ormai rinuncio a capire certe cose credimi…


----------



## Buciadignho (15 Luglio 2022)

Viulento ha scritto:


> Personalmente ancora non l'ho preso, ma mi incuriosirebbe sapere da chi l'ha avuto che sintomi ha manifestato, quanto gli e' durato, quante volte l'ha preso e in che periodo..


Io non ho ancora avuto il piacere di stringere la mano ad un "non infetto" , forse sarà per questo l'ho preso 3 volte, complimenti a chi ha avuto questa fortuna!

Comunque per rispondere alla tua domanda, di sintomi non ne ho mai avuti in alcuna delle mie 3 contaminazioni. La prima è stata Ottobre 2020, il primo anno di COVID. La seconda nel Dicembre 2021, e l'ultima un mesetto fa. Sono relativamente sano, fortunatamente non ho allergie conosciute e non ricordo l'ultima volta che mi sono ammalato anche solo lievemente. Pratico molta corsa e cerco di mangiare sempre sano, purtroppo fumo (pochissimo, ma fumo). Ah e faccio veramente tantissima attenzione, soprattutto all'inizio cercavo di essere molto prudente. Fatta la doppia dose l'anno scorso, appena prima della seconda contaminazione.

Comunque faccio un sacco di viaggi per lavoro, è devo fare tantissimi tamponi, dunque è forse questa la ragione per la quale sono stato spesso positivo. Alcune persone che lavorano con me l'hanno preso cinque volte.

Per i sintomi non saprei, fortunatamente come ho detto mai avuto nulla. Molte persone a me care invece ne hanno risentito, anche parecchio...


----------



## sampapot (15 Luglio 2022)

beccato nel marzo 2020 (la campagna vaccinale non era ancora partita)...spossatezza, tosse e febbre 38-38.5...ossigenazione del sangue a 75!!! l'operatore del 118 non ci credeva, poi volata in PS, dove ci sono rimasto 2-3 ore e profilassi a casa per 2-3 settimane con in aggiunta di 2 nuove "amiche" che mi hanno tenuto compagnia per qualche settimana...ho dormito per giorni sul divano perché mi era impossibile fare le scale per andare a letto


----------



## Beppe85 (15 Luglio 2022)

Preso 3 settimane fa (3 dosi di vaccino fatte), sintomi abbastanza strani: congiuntivite, mal di gola che mi è durato tantissimo tempo e 2 giorni senza gusto e olfatto (sensazione davvero stranissima, soprattutto la perdita del gusto, facevo fatica a capire cosa e quanto stavo mangiando). Ci ho messo quasi 2 settimane a riprendermi del tutto perciò per quanto mi riguarda non è stata una passeggiata o una banale influenza che dura 2 o 3 giorni.


----------



## vota DC (15 Luglio 2022)

Preso a febbraio 2022. Mai avuto raffreddore, tosse o febbre. Stavo lavorando tranquillamente ma mi hanno interrotto perché ero positivo, ma il tampone di una settimana dopo ero già negativo. Mi sono venuti i geloni, in pratica un paio di punta delle dita dei piedi gonfie....pensavo fossero vesciche e li ho bucati ma è uscito sangue, comunque si sgonfiano in un paio di mesi.
Idem per i vecchietti che hanno cominciato a prendere il covid da novembre in poi: solo geloni, mai tosse o febbre....uguale per chi aveva una, due, tre o persino zero dosi. Ovvio che se avevano qualche sintomo uscivano dalla casa di riposo e MORIVANO perché conosco benissimo le tutor di infermieristica che lavorano in ospedale: erano già incapaci e sadiche prima dell'epidemia, figuriamoci con l'epidemia che ha tolto qualsiasi controllo da parte dei parenti.


----------

